# Cheapest Cage for Squabbing, Plus Smallest Size of Cage?



## angusbc (Oct 10, 2011)

I am interested in getting into pigeons. I have a source locally for Texas Pioneers, but I am just in the beginning stages, so I need to get a setup to keep the birds. I have seen people use a modified sort of rabbit hutch, but I'm wondering what is the best type of cage for birds that are just being used for squabbing. What is the smallest size of cage that would hold a pair of birds? Is it best to keep each pair in a separate cage for this purpose, or would it be cheaper/better to build a communal cage. I am thinking of keeping about 5 pairs. 

Thanks for any help!

Angus


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

angusbc said:


> I am interested in getting into pigeons. I have a source locally for Texas Pioneers, but I am just in the beginning stages, so I need to get a setup to keep the birds. I have seen people use a modified sort of rabbit hutch, but I'm wondering what is the best type of cage for birds that are just being used for squabbing. What is the smallest size of cage that would hold a pair of birds? Is it best to keep each pair in a separate cage for this purpose, or would it be cheaper/better to build a communal cage. I am thinking of keeping about 5 pairs.
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> Angus


usually the birds are kept in a loft and in the loft you would build nest boxes for them to make their nests in... you have to build the loft big enough to house the 5 pairs plus any of the babies you plan to keep that will be adults soon and want to have a mate of their own.. so you have to think of the total amount of birds you want to keep in the long run and build the loft to house that many. 2ft per bird is a rule of thumb. cages are used sometimes but it does not give the parent birds much excercise if they are kept in there to nest then sit eggs and then feed babies..which would be several months for just one round..so living in a cage would not be the best for pigeons..they like to use their wings and sit in an aviary in the sun as well..an aviary is attached to the loft so they can get some fresh air..it is not included in the 2ft per bird rule.


----------



## Tgastt (Jun 1, 2009)

I bought 2 of this and connected them together:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/37-Dog-Kenn...803?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a92f3f93

Check my profile album and you will see the set up but it's for 2 pairs of pigeon only.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

I made this with welded wire. Much cheaper than buying cages. Five cages on each side. I now have three like this. 18 cages total. When the squabs are ready I move them to the flying loft.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

When you say "squabbing" do you mean raising squabs for meat?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

This is only one thing squabbing means, and texas pioneers are utility/show birds.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

OK OK I see the fir flying already. Squabbing means raising pigeon. What are done with the offspring is not pare to this post.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

i wasnt going to argue with the person but please... come on, No one uses the term squabbing aside from raising squabs for meat.


----------



## angusbc (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry, I'm obviously a beginner, and I didn't realize that people would think that was what it meant. I meant the best way to arrange the birds so the parents could raise the chicks without being bothered by the other birds. I am planning to show the birds but mostly to sell the young ones locally. There is only one guy around here who raises that breed and he has a six month wait list.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

angusbc said:


> Sorry, I'm obviously a beginner, and I didn't realize that people would think that was what it meant. I meant the best way to arrange the birds so the parents could raise the chicks without being bothered by the other birds. I am planning to show the birds but mostly to sell the young ones locally. There is only one guy around here who raises that breed and he has a six month wait list.


You must be living in TX. I think you may have a good market in selling young stock birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

angusbc said:


> Sorry, I'm obviously a beginner, and I didn't realize that people would think that was what it meant. I meant the best way to arrange the birds so the parents could raise the chicks without being bothered by the other birds. I am planning to show the birds but mostly to sell the young ones locally. There is only one guy around here who raises that breed and he has a six month wait list.


sounds like a plan.... just remember the birds are living creatures and not there just to "put out" so the speak.. give them a nice loft and home and they will reward you.. setting up a breeding mill just for offspring is one thing and keeping pigeons for their beauty and just loving them will be a more rewarding expericence IMO.


----------



## TonyVink (Aug 3, 2011)

I must be honest, I also thought the term was meant as meat production. Nothing wrong with that, I saw on a TV show how they prepared a lovely meal from squab. 
In fact, I have often wondered about it. I know racing fanciers need to cull non performing pigeons all the time, and if pigeon meat (squab or adult birds) is good , why not. I think there's a Ramesey episode where he shoots and prepares pigeon.
Where I live we have a lot of people in the poorer areas that eat pigeon meat, prepared on the barbecue . here we call it a Braai. 
Anyway, it seems we are of topic in that sense, and the question pertains to raising birds for sale.
I personally agree with the notion of giving them a comfortable and communal space, they love to flock after all. It makes sense also when feeding and giving them water, much easier in a loft environment.
Regards.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

TonyVink said:


> I must be honest, I also thought the term was meant as meat production. Nothing wrong with that, I saw on a TV show how they prepared a lovely meal from squab.
> In fact, I have often wondered about it. I know racing fanciers need to cull non performing pigeons all the time, and if pigeon meat (squab or adult birds) is good , why not. I think there's a Ramesey episode where he shoots and prepares pigeon.
> Where I live we have a lot of people in the poorer areas that eat pigeon meat, prepared on the barbecue . here we call it a Braai.
> Anyway, it seems we are of topic in that sense, and the question pertains to raising birds for sale.
> ...


we know people eat pigeons, It is just that this site is pro pigeon.. not kill and eat pigeon site.. so we do not have discussions about eating them in depth.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

well this site is not necessarily anti pigeon eating, as mod have brought up. You are just not aloud to discuss it, which seems to happen a lot haha. We have all stated our beliefs in the past. Personally noncommerical meat of anykind is better than a huge cattle farm or Tyson chicken or whatever. So i find it sick when people dont like people eating pigeons they raised but will go BUY meat and actually promote far worse practices of bad, unhealthy animals. Coming from a vegan, dont get me wrong.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Print Tippler said:


> well this site is not necessarily anti pigeon eating, as mod have brought up. You are just not aloud to discuss it, which seems to happen a lot haha. We have all stated our beliefs in the past. Personally noncommerical meat of anykind is better than a huge cattle farm or Tyson chicken or whatever. So i find it sick when people dont like people eating pigeons they raised but will go BUY meat and actually promote far worse practices of bad, unhealthy animals. Coming from a vegan, dont get me wrong.


I hear ya.. I don't buy those grocery meats. but as far as squabbing or what ever one wants to call it or just raising pigeons for what ever reason..it still holds true to keep the bird first. their wellbeing and happness is first IMO..just as these huge farms really don't do that... their bottom line is what is important to them..so reguardless of why they are raising the babies..they should at least have some respect and nice housing and good care.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I see this getting closed soon....... All you old timer know this is tabooooooo


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

GEMcC5150 said:


> I see this getting closed soon....... All you old timer know this is tabooooooo


I don't see it being closed down..the thread starter is not "squabbing"..meaning selling babies to eat..thought he made that pretty clear.

reguardless either way...when breeding for production to sell.. the birds IMO should be kept as natural as possible.. I don't see cages as that.. that is no more than a puppy mill would do. pigeons IMO do not do well kept in cages just to raise young..it takes months for them to mate then lay..then sit taking turns to hatch the eggs and then feed the young till weaning.. not a very nice life IMO to live in a cage and have to do that without being able to fly and stretch your wings and perhaps have a nice large bath pan and feel part of a flock which pigeons naturally do. pigeons can hatch out three rounds per year and be fine and they can do it just as well in a nice loft with some freedom.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

My opinion is the world would be alot better place if everybody could do as they pleased with their own animals with out having to adhear to other people's opinions.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

no one is making anyone adhear to anything. Surely your frown against things like dog fighting or cock fight though.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

newtopidgeons said:


> My opinion is the world would be alot better place if everybody could do as they pleased with their own animals with out having to adhear to other people's opinions.


I know what you mean and agree.. but this is a public forum and opinions will be said..but it is a free country thank goodness and no one has to adhear to anyone. I think it is good to not be afraid to say what you think is right and may even help someone in the long run. I respect your post and thoughts as well.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

squabbing is normal and popular in any country because the meat of pigeon is very tasteful and it have also medicinal properties. king, texan and other large breed of pigeon are develop for squabbing but now they are also show breed. they said that 4000 years ago they domesticate pigeon for there meat and egg. i think this is not taboo i seen a pigeon farm for squabbing


----------



## MainehomesteadR (Nov 29, 2013)

*does anyone have Texan Pioneer pigeons for sale?*

I would like 6 pair ideally. I'm in Maine. Been looking for close to a year. Every time I find a lead they have sold out already and didn't even keep the breeding stock.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

MainehomesteadR said:


> I would like 6 pair ideally. I'm in Maine. Been looking for close to a year. Every time I find a lead they have sold out already and didn't even keep the breeding stock.


If you start a new thread with your question, more will see it and be able to respond.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> If you start a new thread with your question, more will see it and be able to respond.


 How do you figure that. The age of a thread has no bearing on how many times its looked at. If its at the top it will be looked at. If he makes another thread it will be at the top of the board with the other one. Right, or am I missing something?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> How do you figure that. The age of a thread has no bearing on how many times its looked at. If its at the top it will be looked at. If he makes another thread it will be at the top of the board with the other one. Right, or am I missing something?



Well, if you looked at the title, which was this:
*
Cheapest Cage for Squabbing, Plus Smallest Size of Cage? *

That isn't his question at all. Has nothing to do with what he is asking.
The title of a thread is to let people know what the post is about. If 20 people who do have the birds he is looking for, or know where to get them, saw the title, they may very well not even read it. That is why you give a post a title. To get attention. When someone posts in this thread, the old title is what comes up. No? You could start reading it and find that you are not interested in a post about cheap cage and size, and may never read his question which comes later. 

If you want people to see what you are posting, then you start a new post. Simple.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Your Right Jay, I didn't see the new title in the thread, sorry I bad


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's okay. Now it'll make sense when you see that someone has suggested starting a new thread.


----------

